# optimisation



## b2o (19 Février 2012)

bonjour jai recuperer un ibook G3
comment puis je loptimiser au max afin dy installer seulement fruity loops ma carte son et un clavier midi voire ma mc 303 pour faire du live?

si vs avez des questions nhesitez pas

je tourne sur pc dhabitude et la je suis un peu paume

merci


----------



## Invité (19 Février 2012)

Y'a une version Mac de fruity loops ?


----------



## b2o (19 Février 2012)

ah zut jsuis naif
oui ca existe mais cest pas stable apparemment...


----------

